# Dying Vampire Shrimp? :(



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this vampire shrimp dying?
In the past I had a few go orange... or get really pale.. then shortly after pass away ...

He doesn't seem very active....
but still alive and moving...


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know what this orange color means. I used to have vampires, and they did it from time to time. They did not dyi after this.
Hope yours is going to be OK


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Just an update he is still alive and moving around slowly.. not sure why he is this color though


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

They don't move a lot. My shrimps were sitting on the peace of wood near the water stream all the time, only their 'hands' were moving. Usually if they walk around it means not enough food in the water. 
I thought may be this coloring - part of mating behaviour... But I did not see any relations of color and female getting berried.
I guess may be this orange color - good sign, your never see orange vampires in the stores where conditions for them are not really good.
So, don't worry, be happy


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Irra said:


> They don't move a lot. My shrimps were sitting on the peace of wood near the water stream all the time, only their 'hands' were moving. Usually if they walk around it means not enough food in the water.
> I thought may be this coloring - part of mating behaviour... But I did not see any relations of color and female getting berried.
> I guess may be this orange color - good sign, your never see orange vampires in the stores where conditions for them are not really good.
> So, don't worry, be happy


Have you noticed these guys are a bit territorial? I Introduced another vamp awhile ago.. and he immediately attacked it as soon as it tried to go into his cave lol


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Where can I get this shrimp in Toronto? And how much?


----------

